# TMI Alert ! Need some advice ?



## ruby1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Hey all, sorry for this but my doctor has no appointments for 2 weeks ! I am 7w+1d and I have very very yellow wee, every time I go to the loo... I don't have any pain or anything ... Anyone else have the same ? Also my neck is KILLING me ! It feels like my whole body posture has moved, I only feel better when I stand up and arch my body back and lean back my head ... Bit early for all that ? 

Thanks in advance to anyone who can help xxx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

It sounds like you are a bit dehydrated, keep increasing how much you drink during the day and you should see a difference. I think the problems with your neck may be due to your hormones relaxing all your muscles and making them pull easily. You may have turned your head or slept in a funny position one night, that wouldn't have normally bothered you, but you feel it more when you are pregnant. If it carries on, ring the gp and insist on having an urgent appointment that day. They will have some put aside in a morning,

Take care,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## ruby1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Thank you very much for your response. It seems to have got better, I am having to drink like 6 pints a day ! Maybe I have twins ! Lol

I have another issue now I keep getting a numb feeling in my left thigh on the outside it's at it's worse when I lay down. Can you help ? Xx thanks again.


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi, 
I'm not sure really, it doesn't sound like it's pregnancy related at this stage, if it carries on, see your gp,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------

